

Video: building an open source platform as a service with openshift origin - ibotty
https://openshift.redhat.com/community/blogs/watch-the-video-building-an-open-source-platform-as-a-service-with-red-hats-openshift-origin

======
ibotty
<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/OpenShift_Origin> has the status of
packaging for f18

